# Who is THE cuber of 2007



## Erik (Dec 31, 2007)

who do you think is THE cuber of 2007? Is it Yu Nakajima, fresh world champion, is it Matyas Kuti, the wonderboy? Share! (sorry I put myself on it too..)


----------



## Dyste (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I chose Yu, because he's a very good sub-12 solver, and he seems to be able to become fast within months at whatever he starts twisting/turning. However, I suppose he isn't as all-around as Mr. Akkersdijk, but he's brilliant at what he focuses on.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 31, 2007)

I chose Erik because he set up a lot of world records this year and he's world class in every event.

If it would just be for 3x3, I'd vote for Yu Nakajima.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 31, 2007)

voted for Gungz (Yu Jeong-Min), because he set the avg WR almost a year ago and nobody was able to beat it this year


----------



## Leo (Dec 31, 2007)

Voted for Erik, he's just all around great at cubing. Yu is champ at 3x3, and Matyas is awesome at BLD (while I cant even complete a BLD ) but I dont think either of them are as good in a variety of things as Erik.


----------



## Radu (Dec 31, 2007)

matyas for all what he did...although only the mbld 15 would have been enough


----------



## LarsN (Dec 31, 2007)

I only started speedcubing this year, and the name that kept popping up and amazed me the most was: Mátyás Kuti 

Well, BLD is my prefered event


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

I would like to vote for both Mátyás and Erik, both if I can only vote for one person it has to be Mátyás.
Both of them are really good on every cube (2-3-4-5). Mátyás is better on puzzles like Magic/Clock/Pyraminx/Square-1, but Erik beats him on feet, fewest moves and megaminx. The deciding factor is blindfolded, where Mátyás is simply much better than Erik.

Just look at this list to see why none of the others come even close to Mátyás and Erik (a top 10 overall would have been a good idea, but I guess these 2 lists are the best comparison available right now: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#8 and http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#4)


----------



## Rama (Dec 31, 2007)

So hard between Mátyás and Erik.


----------



## alexc (Dec 31, 2007)

Voted for Matyas. Erik would be my second vote. They are both very well rounded. If it was just 3x3, I would vote Yu Nakajima, Eduoard Chambon, or Yu Jeong Min.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 31, 2007)

I vote for Erik. I have a new respect for people that can solve the megaminx in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 31, 2007)

I voted for Erik, for a few reasons. 

One: He's better at the 3x3 than me.
Two: He has mad minx skillz. (had to spell it with a Z )
Three: I have never like Matyas much.



Go Erik!


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2007)

Speedy McFastfast said:


> I voted for Erik, for a few reasons.
> 
> One: He's better at the 3x3 than me.
> Two: He has mad minx skillz. (had to spell it with a Z )
> ...



Not being rude, but everyone up there is better than you at 3x3 

Also, why havn't you liked Matyas? He's very nice.


----------



## Erik (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes Mátyás IS VERY nice. Besides being my hero he's my friend too, I love him!


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 31, 2007)

I once talked with Matyas on MSN, due to a chat invite my friend sent me. Matyas said hi, and after a while said something like "So do you know who I am?" 

I answered, "Yeah, you're Matyas, the one people seem to worship like a god."

He just sent a smile in response.

I also saw a video of him breaking the 5x5 world record, and at the end he didn't seem surprised, or happy, at all. I don't care if you're used to breaking world records or not, you could at least smile about it =-/

I guess that was just a bad first impression. I was under the impression, "I'm better than everyone, so kiss my @$$" Maybe this isn't what he intended, but it's the impression I got. 

Matyas also said something about the Twistypuzzles forums being stupid because people ask for algs/help with puzzles. I found this annoying, seeing as I am one of those people who has a lot of trouble figuring things out without at least a little help.

So, in the end, I have only talked with Matyas once or twice, and I didn't get a very good vibe either time. Comparing this to the fact that I have either never talked with most of the people on that list, and the fact that the people I have talked with (Umm... Is Erik the only one?) have been nice to me, I just didn't vote for Matyas.




@ Joey: Ha ha, ok, so everyone on there is faster at me than 3x3. I guess it isn't a hard feat to do, eh?


----------



## Erik (Dec 31, 2007)

Why should someone be obliged to smile after a WR? I wasn't all cheers myself at the minx WR in Sweden as you can see on the vid. Point is that every cuber has it's own zone of good and bad times. For some a 40 sec is great, for some a 14 is bad. When someone does a 40 sec and is mad about it nobody seems to care. But when someone does a 14 and is mad about it, most cubers are like: wow wtf be happy man I never can do that. I think this is also what happened here. 
Oh and Mátyás doesn't like these forums because everyone will be like: oh Mátyás how do you do this? How do you do that? What kind of cube do you use? How can I learn the cube? It's quite annoying to be honest after a while. Personally I just ignore those stupid questions and answer the good ones


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

Add Harris Chan and I'll vote..


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't aswer because the question is not clear to me.

Does it mean "best 3x3x3 cuber" or "best over all cuber".

If it is the first I say Eduoard, no doubt but if it is th second then it's definitly Matyas - Milan - Erik (Michael Gottlieb is a runner up, many nice results) I rank as the best three cubers (over all cubers is the most intresting when it comes to rank, to get good in only one event is much much easier than to become good over all)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2007)

I voted for Mátyás, but Erik is a very close second. I just have to pick Mátyás, though, since I haven't yet heard of Erik doing a 5x5x5 BLD, so that means there's actually something I do better than Erik!


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2007)

I chose Matyas, because he has made myself push myself even further in regards to BLD.
I would have picked Erik, jsut because he is awesome.
Ron because of everything he has done for speedcubing and he is a great guy.
Joel Van Noort, again a very nice guy, and a good roomate in Budapest


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 31, 2007)

Like the most people in the world, I didn't vote for anybody.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2007)

GO ERIK!

You are closer to my cubing idol than anyone  Besides, unlike Matyas, you have increased the number of world records you have by infinity percent in 2007...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

Write in: HARRIS CHAN!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2007)

Mátyás!

How did he manage to pick up all those spare events before they became way too fast? I don't think it will ever be possible to come close to his sweep of WR's...

As if sub-1 BLD all the time weren't enough, or being the only person to have held 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, single and average (each) all simultaneously...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2007)

It's good that you have Milán Baticz in your list. After Matyas and you, he's definitely my #3, and then there's a large gap to #4. Some other great cubers that seem to be hardly known: Bertalan Bodor, Grzegorz Luczyna, Piotr Kózka


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that the most noteworthy cuber is Yu Nakajima, after winning Worlds and having his YouTube video featured.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2008)

I voted for Mr. Nakajima. This is because, the question does not state _best_ cuber, just _the_ cuber. For the reasons stated above (^^), he has done a lot for cubing this year, and winning the world championships was a huge achievement. Just as in 2003 Mr. Knights was so great, it is this year our honour to be in the presence of Mr. Nakajima  . (At least, that's my opinion).


----------



## MiloD (Jan 1, 2008)

Matyas and Erik blow my mind.

harris chan blows my mind as well.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 1, 2008)

I voted for Mátyás because he seems to be the guy everyone wants to take on. 

Happy New Year, everybody!!!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 1, 2008)

Matyas. He's the official 2007 world champion in 5 events and holds 11 world records at the end of 2007.

Chris


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 1, 2008)

Why isn't Harris Chan there?


----------



## Erik (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't put Harris Chan up because I didn't feel he made a chance. In competition he did some good 3x3 times but no WR's or good results at the Worlds. Of course he is still a very good 3x3 cuber...


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jan 1, 2008)

Erik, of course!
He's my big hero, and I feel respect to him. 
De base fils!


----------



## Shadet (Jan 1, 2008)

I vote for Erik  He's example for the other s-cubers  <in my opinion>


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 1, 2008)

I voted for Matyas. His current 10 world records(at one point 11), are just staggering. However, if it was a 3x3 thing I think Harris Chan deserve some credit even though he hasn't shown his full potential yet in competition.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 1, 2008)

It all depends on what "THE" cuber means  Nakajima, being the WC, will be the most well known outside of the cubing community because of the media, and that he handled the pressure well. 

Matayas and Erik mastered so many puzzles, being like the Jack-of-all Trades, which require lots of dedication and efforts. Both have done amazing records...I don't know who to choose haha.

Gungz (Yu Jeong Min) set the 3x3 Avg record with a HUGE margin at the time, from previous 13.22 to 11.76, which a year later no one else has even sub 12 yet (but soon). But may be THE cuber in our minds is somebody that came out more recently, in the last half of the year?

anyway, let's see who's going to be THE cuber of 2008 ;-)

-Harris

P.S. Erik was right to decide not to put my name on there, because I haven't been able to perform as well in official competition in 2007, and I'm only good at 3x3, nothing else much (though I'm working on it haha). There's still a long way to go.


----------



## Erik (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I only could pick 10 cubers, maybe you should've been on it instead of Joel maybe. No affence to Joel of course, he is still one of my cubing heroes (together with Matyas)! But you did some great Unofficial things and an official sub-10..


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

Harris is my idol, especially since he started when he was 12 
but within a month, as he said in one of his vids. he was sub 20, unfortunately, I am 6 months into cubing and no signs of sub 20 >.<


ALSO:
Why has no one voted for Ron van Bruchem?
just a reminder, look at his profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BRUC01

#2 on the average for 4x4..
#1 on the 2x2 single
and best of all:
#1 on the 3x3 single :O


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Ron would have been number 4 on my list behind Mátyas, Erik, Milan. I certainly don't underestimate Ron, but those 3 are just......even more incredible.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Harris is my idol, especially since he started when he was 12
> *but within a month, as he said in one of his vids. he was sub 20*



Um... no?
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_stats_short3sub20.html


----------



## Erik (Jan 2, 2008)

ah man gotta love Stefan


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that it means much. The more you practise, the faster you'll get. If you can't practise (working/school or whatever), then you will progress slower....


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 2, 2008)

Erik said:


> Why should someone be obliged to smile after a WR? I wasn't all cheers myself at the minx WR in Sweden as you can see on the vid. Point is that every cuber has it's own zone of good and bad times. For some a 40 sec is great, for some a 14 is bad. When someone does a 40 sec and is mad about it nobody seems to care. But when someone does a 14 and is mad about it, most cubers are like: wow wtf be happy man I never can do that. I think this is also what happened here.
> Oh and Mátyás doesn't like these forums because everyone will be like: oh Mátyás how do you do this? How do you do that? What kind of cube do you use? How can I learn the cube? It's quite annoying to be honest after a while. Personally I just ignore those stupid questions and answer the good ones



Hey Erik, I asked you what kind of cube you use, are you annoyed of me? 

oh And I voted Matyas [sorry Kuti, I can't do accent marks].
it was between him and Yu Jeong-Min, with his amazing world record, even after all this time he's still the only person to get a sub-12 average. he deserved my vote, but then again Matyas practically set every other world record. XD


----------



## chevyLi (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted Matyas for his extraordinary records , and his overwhelming solves at blindcubing , he is almost good at any puzzle and really inspired a lot of cubers. Speaking of inspiration , that is a reason I think Harris should be in the list  

Ron is my second choice !


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 2, 2008)

Erik is my favorite cuber. He has redefined the limits of speedcubing in many events, such as 2x2 a couple years ago, 5x5, Megaminx...

Harris Chan is still amazing though.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 2, 2008)

Erik, because he is more reachable and share his secrets with others. His website helped me as well as many others gain speed on the 2x2x2 . To this extent he beats Matyas, even with the methods he uses on the internet, he still beats others. Matyas keeps everything he knows secret and is less willing to help out others.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 2, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Harris is my idol, especially since he started when he was 12
> ...



I didn't say a month in my video  I said 3 months


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Erik, because he is more reachable and share his secrets with others. His website helped me as well as many others gain speed on the 2x2x2 . To this extent he beats Matyas, even with the methods he uses on the internet, he still beats others. Matyas keeps everything he knows secret and is less willing to help out others.



The thing is, Matyas isn't really doing anything new. He is just very fast.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jan 3, 2008)

I consider them both to be incredibly good cubers.
They are both very fast, one everything.
But Matyas his memory skills keep impressing me, so i guess I'll have to chose him.
Stil a hard choice.

No offence Erik,.


----------



## alexc (Jan 4, 2008)

That UWR for fastest time to get sub 20 average, I would be 9th. (128 days)


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 4, 2008)

No offence erik, you have skills boy, but matyas is just pure gold in the cubing context, his achievements this previous year are incredible =p


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2008)

Erik and Matyas are the best at solving so many real cubes, but look how many computer cubes I've mastered 

http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic%20Polyhedra/ranking.htm


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 4, 2008)

Why not Ron van Bruchem ?
New World Record !!!
9.55 seconds...

I was surprised to be the only one to have voted for Ronnie.
Anyway, others also deserve votes ^^


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow. Milan Baticz is now the only one not even receiving a single vote. Have a look at the the top 3 here and their huge distance to the rest:
http://stefan-pochmann.info/misc/wca_rating_20080102.png


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 4, 2008)

All great cubers really, i aspire to you all


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Wow. Milan Baticz is now the only one not even receiving a single vote. Have a look at the the top 3 here and their huge distance to the rest:
> http://stefan-pochmann.info/misc/wca_rating_20080102.png


I didn't expect you to post this in public Stefan. I think a lot of people will be surprised by a lot of names on this list.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I didn't expect you to post this in public Stefan. I think a lot of people will be surprised by a lot of names on this list.


Well, I decided it can't hurt that much. And I've coded this a long time ago and the whole time I've been so eager to finish and publish it. And I hope it'll motivate me to improve the WCA results pages for Ron and then to finish this statistic and some other tools I have in mind and make them available for all.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jan 5, 2008)

OK... I was first surprized to be on the list and very excited about it.
Then I asked myself, how come people like Ron or Edouard are not on it ?

That's because they compete in a very limited number of events, so even if they are good in it, their score is "destroyed" by all the other categories in which they do not compete since they get a very very high rank (number of people having competed + 1) in those.

So, if you are like me who just focus on remaining in the top 100 for every event, I guess that's a good way to be in the list.

But I am glad to see those new statistics and excited that there will be more in the future. ^^


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 5, 2008)

Erik, Matyas, Yu, and Ron are my favorite.

Erik wins IMO.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, it's so hard choosing only one, because Mátyás Kuti and Erik are the best, but if I must choose one that it'll be Mátyás....his blindfolded always surprises me.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess this means Erik is the winner?
OR does Matyas still hold this honor?


----------



## Bounb (Feb 28, 2008)

Matyas should certainly be dethroned.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 28, 2008)

I think Yu nakajima deserves it, he won the world championship...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 28, 2008)

True, but all he does is the 3x3.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 28, 2008)

He also has a cubing video on YouTube that probably has more views than all other cube videos combined.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 28, 2008)

True.. lol

ExoCorsair, May I ask you about what do you average now?


----------



## KConny (Feb 29, 2008)

Haha, "May I ask". It's not like your asking a lady for her age or how much she weights. I think that's a question speedcubers like.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 29, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> ExoCorsair, May I ask you about what do you average now?



No, you may not. Stay on topic. 

I average anywhere between 18 and 22.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 29, 2008)

I might have to do with you, Erik. You seem to be more all around than the other cubers.

Oh. And you left Hadley Sheffield off that list ;-)


----------



## hdskull (Feb 29, 2008)

Still voting for Matyas?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 29, 2008)

Bounb said:


> Matyas should certainly be dethroned.



Heh, I don't follow BLD solves much so that's not one reason why I voted for him 

Tim.


----------



## john louis (Feb 29, 2008)

My vote is for Ron. In my view he is much more than a topclass cuber - big motivator, organiser, administrator and most of the top class cubers are products of his such qualities.

Bernett's vote is for Erik though Milan is very close. However, his blind heros are Chris Hardwick and Stefan. He is surprised to see his own name in the list and someone has casted him a vote and just could not believe both Stefan and Chris names are missing there.


----------

